# a/v receiver that will work volume with 921 IR remote



## sparkey (Jan 28, 2005)

anybody got a definite? I absolutley need a receiver that is compatanle with the 921 ie> I need to controll volume on the amp using the dish remote
looking for brands/model that are no porblem just scan & it works\Thanks
remote blues


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

sparkey said:


> anybody got a definite? I absolutley need a receiver that is compatanle with the 921 ie> I need to controll volume on the amp using the dish remote
> looking for brands/model that are no porblem just scan & it worksThanks
> remote blues


FYI, the 921 remote does NOT work with the NAD T-752 or NAD T-753 A/V receivers. Mute works, but volume doesn't.


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Alternatively, you can get a remote that works any rcvr and your 921 for <$30.
Byas


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Works just fine with my Harman Kardon AVR125.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Works fine on both of my Pioneer receivers (old one and newer one). Don't remember the exact model number, but its a few years old, I think an 801.

Edit: Its a VSX-810S or VSX811S. Same base model, different production year.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Works on my Sony STR-DE835.. but the volume is a little touchy.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Have a Sony on each 921 in the house. I think one is a 635 and the other is an 835. DD.5.1 works perfectly on both as well as the Power button, volume and mute. There was a special setting you had to change the Sony receiver over to before you could program the remote to work properly. This was NOT very evident at first.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm with bnam.

In the long run it makes much more sends to get a nice universal remote. There's always going to be stuff the 921 remote will not control.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My Sony STR-DE695 volume & mute is controlled by the 921 remote.

As IBG says, setup is NOT obvious. The Sony must be set to AV1 - seems like they come out of the box preset to AV2.

Also, and not just for Sony, there's a trick to make the 921 remote "punch-through" to the receiver when in satellite mode. Something like an extra "0" in the code entry - it's in the manual.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm have a Pioneer Elite VSX-50 working with the 921 remote.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Marantz 7500 will not work.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Works just fine on both of my JVC receivers (to turn on and off and control the volume). One of the receivers is this year's model, one is a model from several years back, so seems like JVC is probably fine in general.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> My Sony STR-DE695 volume & mute is controlled by the 921 remote.
> 
> As IBG says, setup is NOT obvious. The Sony must be set to AV1 - seems like they come out of the box preset to AV2.
> 
> Also, and not just for Sony, there's a trick to make the 921 remote "punch-through" to the receiver when in satellite mode. Something like an extra "0" in the code entry - it's in the manual.


Man, am I glad I read these forums regularly. I have a Sony STR-DE995 and I had used all the codes provided in the Dish manual for the 921, and did the device scan etc., to no avail to control my Sony AV Rcvr w/ the 921 remote. I'd given up until this post regarding AV1/AV2 -- indeed, that worked. And, yep, AV2 is the default according to the Sony manual.

Thanks to you and IBG -- post much appreciated!

Are you by chance able to hit "Select/OK" to control the Sony's input selector? When I hit Select/OK in AUX mode controlling the Sony, the Aux light doesn't even light up -- doesn't do anything with the input selector on the Sony. It'd be nice to be able to select inputs w/ the 921 remote.

I do notice that numbers 1, 4, 5, and a couple of others auto-select a couple of the inputs on the rcvr like FM/AM/CD/PHONO -- all of which I don't use 

Thanks again -- great info.
- Joe


----------

